# LBS's recommdations: CR Works 3-2.5, Merckx or Look Carbon...



## cptab (Sep 12, 2002)

Local shop sized me up and left me with some recommendations:
-Merlin 3-35 compact geometry set up
-Carbon Look 555, or 565
-Merckx 3XM.

I originally became interested in Merlin when I was researching more relaxed frames such as the Solis (also the Roubaix). I'm currently riding a C-dale Caad 5, but I'm not sure it is the best fit (my achy back sometimes talks back to me too) and my neck is often sore from trying to look straight ahead. After listening to my riding style (recreational, I like responsiveness, I like stability, I want to gain more confidence on the descents, I want to ride much much longer (currently 50 mi. rides max at a time), I want to be comfortable, etc.), the fitter offered those options. The Merlin's material appeals to me (as a chronic worrier, I'd irrationally inspect a carbon frame after each ride!) though I've never ridden titanium for any substantial period of time. When I look at the Merlin website, however, it seems to me that the rider's position is extremely bent over (from seat to bars). I am worried my neck would be in ever worse shape after a ride. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## clabra (Mar 4, 2006)

*Merlin TR 3-2.5*

This year I switched from a Specialized Allez Pro aluminium to a Merlin TR3-2.5 and it turned out to be a great decision. The traditional frame geometry is a much better fit than the compact frame on the Specialized and the ride of the titanium frame is a big improvement over the harsh aluminum. For the longer distances in particular - anywhere from a century to a multi-day 1000 mile tour - I experienced a remarkable increase in comfort. And no back pain. 

One note: The Real Design wheels that came with the Merlin did not perform and I replaced them with some Mavic Kysriums. Probably best to change the wheels right up front. 

Overall I think the Merlin is a great value compared to similar priced carbon fibre bikes and an incredible value compared to other titanium frames.


----------

